# Question..



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I found this small Arm & gear plate in a parts lot I won recently.. Anyone know what its from? Ive never seen one like it before. The one on the top is normal sized & shown for reference..


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

looks like o gauge..wait for mr alpink to see it..he would know..probably will take it from you also if you have no use for it..


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

I would be interested in a trade on it. I have a chassis without an armature.

Lmk what u need for it. 

Slotnut


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Looks like a Slim-Line to me.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes, the smaller arm/gear plate is from the slimline cars


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Marty said:


> Looks like a Slim-Line to me.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


yep,...I agree w/ Marty..."Aurora Slim Line" used in F-1's
and other.. closer 2 true HO scaled Aurora bods :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

I've read that the slim-line arms are known to run hot, to the point of becoming a real problem. Is this true and if so, what causes it? Thanks for any insight.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Jisp said:


> I've read that the slim-line arms are known to run hot, to the point of becoming a real problem. Is this true and if so, what causes it? Thanks for any insight.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael. :thumbsup:


It is EXTREMELY important to eliminate ANY friction in a Slim-Line! The axle gears are known to have burrs on them causing friction. The bottom armature hole is sometimes too small. One of the "nubs" under the pick up shoe is too long and needs to be trimmed. Thunder-Slims (still available?) is one of the best improvements you can do. Once they are running properly they are as fast as stock skinny tire T-Jets and corner better! We raced them in our Vintage Race Night and we were getting the same laps counts, sometimes better, then skinny tire T-Jets. I love 'em!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

How about these bodies?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

tyco bodies?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

the 3 Indy bodies look like Tyco S ? usually came in a chrome colors?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Or...400507798611?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5d40200453


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Thats what I thought the indy bodies were, just wasnt real sure.. The size of the other 2 had me doin a little head scratchin..they seem like a different scale almost


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

They are all Tyco S bodies. The two larger ones are Ferraris. They weren't chrome, but candy colored paint.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Ok last one..I think lol Thanks for your help with all of this! I really appreciate it!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

looks like an after market resin body for t-jets


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

rdm95 said:


> Ok last one..I think lol Thanks for your help with all of this! I really appreciate it!


Eldon

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Marty, yr right! Thanks! I found one here.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orphan-Lot-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

wow
never knew they made ho cars


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Ive had 3 Eldon HO chassis for quite awhile.. Atleast I finally have 1 body to use now lol


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I used to see eldons all the time, but they were always 1/43


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*1/32*



slotking said:


> I used to see eldons all the time, but they were always 1/43


FYI- Eldons were mainly 1/32 scale(and 1/24 Dragstrip), although they did do HO for a while. I don't think 1/43 was even invented(or called that, Aurora had "O") back then. Gilbert made sets that seemed halfway between 1/32 and 1/43....but I don't think they even mentioned a scale ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Sorry for the off-topic HiJack*



slotking said:


> I used to see eldons all the time, but they were always 1/43


BTW- here is a pic of me the day after X-mas 1969, with my brand New 1/32 scale Eldon set !








Note the (4?) extra bodies that came with the set...I later got many more cars, but the set bodies were- Chaparral, Ford J, '68 Corvette, '68 Mustang, '68 Camaro, and '68 Coronet. I later got a '69? Charger, a VW Bug, and several Indy cars, as well as a Dino Ferrari and a Porsche . 
Then I got Tired of the Eldon 1/32's and went back to HO :thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Marty said:


> It is EXTREMELY important to eliminate ANY friction in a Slim-Line! The axle gears are known to have burrs on them causing friction. The bottom armature hole is sometimes too small. One of the "nubs" under the pick up shoe is too long and needs to be trimmed. Thunder-Slims (still available?) is one of the best improvements you can do. Once they are running properly they are as fast as stock skinny tire T-Jets and corner better! We raced them in our Vintage Race Night and we were getting the same laps counts, sometimes better, then skinny tire T-Jets. I love 'em!!
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


Thanks Marty. Good to know because I have several "vacant" bodies needing slim line chassis. Consider it knowledge stored.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yup. Resin copy of an Eldon Ferrari.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

rdm95 said:


> Ok last one..I think lol Thanks for your help with all of this! I really appreciate it!



*This resin was a copy of the Eldon P4 Ferrari. I made these and very likely this body years ago during my Road Rage Ho casting days ! Below are 2 pics with the blue being an early version . The yellow is a later one i did with clear glass that i dyed a dark tint that came near black . I still have a yellow one as they run well on short twisty tracks ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Marty said:


> It is EXTREMELY important to eliminate ANY friction in a Slim-Line! The axle gears are known to have burrs on them causing friction. The bottom armature hole is sometimes too small. One of the "nubs" under the pick up shoe is too long and needs to be trimmed. Thunder-Slims (still available?) is one of the best improvements you can do. Once they are running properly they are as fast as stock skinny tire T-Jets and corner better! We raced them in our Vintage Race Night and we were getting the same laps counts, sometimes better, then skinny tire T-Jets. I love 'em!!
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


+1 on everything Marty said.

Here's some extra:
The reason they run hot, is because they have a pretty hot arm,(6 ohms or so), and they have TERRIBLE magnets. If someone would repop Slimmy mags, they would have the new hot cottage business.

The other thing you can do with a slimmy, is cut out the gearbox area, assemble the rear end on the other side, and run them in reverse. The way the brush springs are oriented, makes them a great candidate for this mod, but then again, you have to ruin one to try it.


----------

